# Why Are We So Fat? The Real Reason For The Obesity Epidemic



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Are We So Fat? That’s the question asked in the cover story of a recent issue of National Geographic magazine.”Americans enjoy one of the most luxurious lifestyles on Earth: Our food is plentiful. Our work is automated.Our leisure is effortless. And it’s killing us,” says Geographic senior writer Cathy Newman.Some of the latest facts [...]

*Read More...*


----------

